
Winter ISO C++ standards meeting - ingve
http://herbsutter.com/2016/03/11/trip-report-winter-iso-c-standards-meeting/
======
santaclaus
> The Parallelism TS, a.k.a. “Parallel STL.” This includes parallelized
> versions of most STL algorithms

I hadn't seen this before now, this is super exciting!

~~~
fatbob
Isn't this exactly the kind of thing that should be done by the compiler?

~~~
KayEss
Not really. The payoff is low unless it's done in exactly the right place. If
I've already partitioned the work into threads the last thing I want is the
compiler taking it upon itself to parallise loops that execute in those
threads.

------
vmorgulis
"The default is to continue on the 3-year cycle (aim for C++20 then C++23),
but we’re also thinking about whether to try out going to a 2-year cycle (aim
for C++19, and if that works then C++21 and C++23)."

Fist time I see C++23 mentioned ;-)

